# Guinea Pig Way video funny



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

This is rather funny:

The Guinea Pig Way | Flash Videos

and if you like that:

The End of the World | Flash Videos (end of the world, not really for kids!)

PETA2 TV: Animations > "Cows With Guns" (cows with guns lmao)

enjoy!

*Heidi*


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

I liked the first one but the other ones are stupid!


----------

